# Planting for ducks.  ( ? )



## Flaustin1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Is there anything that will germinate in water around 1-2 Ft. deep that will attract ducks?  If so what is it and where could i get it.


----------



## waterdogs (Apr 18, 2010)

Pennington seed make something you can plant


----------



## Burritoboy (Apr 19, 2010)

It will be tough to find anything that will actually germinate in water.  There are some seeds that will, but a lot depends on the clarity of the water.  I have never done this, but have heard that it works well.  

>Get bag of wild rice seed and soak them for a day or two until they start to germinate
>Get a big bucket of mud, and make some mud balls about the size of tennis ball and cover it with the germinated seeds, pack them on there pretty good.
>Throw the "seed balls" out around where you want it. 
>Hope and pray it works. 

this might work with things other than rice too, I just don't know.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks that makes sense.  Ill have to try it.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Apr 22, 2010)

If you got control of the water level, I'd go with Japanese millet or WGF Sorguhm. But thats only if can control it.


----------



## thecovey (Apr 22, 2010)

Not to hijack the thread, but do any of y'all have any experience planting buckwheat in areas that stay muddy during the summer (and underwater in the winter)?


----------



## Burritoboy (Apr 23, 2010)

thecovey said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but do any of y'all have any experience planting buckwheat in areas that stay muddy during the summer (and underwater in the winter)?



I have planted buckwheat before, and it will handle the water fine once it is grown IF IF IF the seedhead is above the water line.  When I have used buckwheat in the past it has been to "fill in" areas where the main crop did not take.  The great thing about buckwheat is that it is such a quick crop to mature, you can put it in as late as the last week of August/ early September and if you don't have a killing frost you can still get a quality yield. 

If you have a good moist muddy area, jap millet or Golden Grass millet are the way to go.


----------



## dualsurfacedrives (Apr 24, 2010)

burritoboy, would the rice balls work in around a foot, foot and a half of water?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 25, 2010)

I dont have control of the water level, thats why I asked,  wish i did though.  We plant Jap millet in several ponds but this particular one we cant manipulate due to the owner.


----------



## Burritoboy (Apr 26, 2010)

dualsurfacedrives said:


> burritoboy, would the rice balls work in around a foot, foot and a half of water?



It depends on the clarity of the water, as long as the light can get to where the "seed ball" settles it should work.  It works best where there is minimal flow to the water.  The water needs to be still enough that the root system can grasp hold to the bottom.


----------



## dualsurfacedrives (Apr 26, 2010)

when would you recommend planting them?


----------



## Burritoboy (Apr 26, 2010)

dualsurfacedrives said:


> when would you recommend planting them?



It would depend on what and where you are planting.

>Look at the number of days to maturity for the crop you want to plant
> Determine the "projected date" of the first frost for your area
> Count backwards from that date the number of days for your crop to mature
> Add in an extra week or two for what if's and start the process.  

Different rice crops have different maturity dates, so it is tough to say exactly when to get started.  

I would think it would not hurt to do a test run ASAP.  Trying it now with a couple of pounds of seed will give you some experience and an early look at the results before you do the project on  a larger scale.


----------



## waddler (Jun 3, 2010)

Plant shelled corn at the rate of 200 #s per acre in 1 foot deep water around all shoreline on November 1st. Should produce by Thanksgiving.

waddler


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 3, 2010)

Smartweed?


----------



## lakelbr (Jun 3, 2010)

I like waddler's way of planting......


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 3, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> Smartweed?



X2 on the smartweed but when I was looking for it it wasn't cheap though.


----------



## duckhunter6 (Jun 7, 2010)

i just got some rice planted this weekend, hope it takes off


----------

